# Rv Gutter Systems



## dherndonnc (Nov 11, 2008)

Slightly off topic....I have a 16 foot cargo trailer. The black streaks are KILLING me. 
I need something to keep the water from running down the sides (from dew, etc).

Anybody used this product?

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/eze-rv-gutter-system-50-box/4230

Does it stick well? I only need 35 feet or so but may have to buy the 50 foot roll and don't want to blow 99 bucks if it doesn't hold up well.

Thanks!

Dave.


----------



## Ralph & Brenda Miller (May 1, 2007)

dherndonnc said:


> Slightly off topic....I have a 16 foot cargo trailer. The black streaks are KILLING me.
> I need something to keep the water from running down the sides (from dew, etc).
> 
> Anybody used this product?
> ...


Dave...

I don't know if you mean black streaks down the sides, but if you do, just clip clothes pins on the ends of your downspouts. Instead of water following the side, the water follows the clothe pin and when it gets to the end it's out far enough where it can't run down the side, so it drips off the clothe pin, out far enough not to cause black steaks.

Ralph Miller


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Dave the stuff you are looking at works great, most Cargo trailers don't have any gutter systems to start with. I'm going to be putting some on our rig so I don't get streaks down the windshield. You can order it on their website, http://rvgutters.com and I think it's cheaper, $85 vs $99.


----------



## dherndonnc (Nov 11, 2008)

Y-Guy said:


> Dave the stuff you are looking at works great, most Cargo trailers don't have any gutter systems to start with. I'm going to be putting some on our rig so I don't get streaks down the windshield. You can order it on their website, http://rvgutters.com and I think it's cheaper, $85 vs $99.


Correct, no gutters at all on the cargo trailer.....thanks for the feedback, i'm going to pick up a roll of that stuff here this weekend and wash my trailer ONE more time for a while. I would wash it an literally two weeks later it was "streaking" again......ugh!

I like the clothespin trick too for my 300BH Outback......I do have a streak at the end of the gutters and that might just fix me up!

Thx!

Dave.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Dave, make sure you remove any wax from the area you are applying the gutter, then wax the trailer after. Good luck, let me know how it goes.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I find that keeping the roof of your trailer clean is the best method to prevent black streaks.

DAN


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I find that keeping the roof of your trailer clean is the best method to prevent black streaks.
> 
> DAN


They're such a pain to keep clean though. Sometimes I think painting the target on my roof for the birds to practice was a bad idea...


----------



## pyro383 (Mar 8, 2010)

just a tip to clean black streaks, bugs, tar and just about anything else is to wash the camper with a wet dryer softner sheet like bounce or kirkland and then rinse the unit.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

pyro383 said:


> just a tip to clean black streaks, bugs, tar and just about anything else is to wash the camper with a wet dryer softner sheet like bounce or kirkland and then rinse the unit.


Yes, the old dryer sheet works for all sorts of dirt and grime. I have a box of unscented dryer sheets in my car/trailer care stock. They work very well.

BTW - pyro383 Welcome to the Forum!!!

DAN


----------

